# Chukar releases?



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems like every year at this time the division has an article about releasing chukars in certain counties, I didn't see on this year and was wondering if they released any or if they just decided to keep it quiet this year? I really like the descriptions they give, "Wasatch Front" or "Emery County", it helps me zero in on their pin point locations! :lol: I also didn't see the results from the helicopter survey published either??? Am I just not looking in the right places?

Rut


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to the main DWR homepage, click on News,events. You will find the info in question. Good luck hunting


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, looks like I was just a few hours too eager! 

Rut


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

They also mentioned it on the Utah outdoors show on KSL Sat. a.m.


----------

